# Nexus 7/JVC KD-R80BT Installed :) Check it out!



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

Bone Stock....BORING!!!










The Idea...



















This was just an old deck I head laying around... I figured I better try it out and see if it fits before spending money on a good deck










3M Two way tape is the new Duck Tape! haha lots and lots of two-way tape...










Finished Product!









Looks killer! 










The JVC's backlit is a PERFECT match at night

Let me know what you think...or if anyone is interested in a more in depth details I'll be more than happy to give it  just let me know in this thread


----------



## ckdub (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow..that's getting pretty creative...you did a nice job, I really like the look! 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## gavdowd (Oct 1, 2014)

how are you running the power to the tablet ?

also did you have to trim the dash panel so that you could see the whole screen or is it an ok fit without having to do any work ? I currently have the 5" factory sat nav option and was thinking of switching it out to use my old nexus 7 tablet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a good question Gavdowd. I am surprised that jvc will connect to it and use it as a display. Besides you lose your cubby hole for sunglasses and usb key. But you have me thinking that the same thing could be done with a Blackberry Playbook. Frankly though for the effort involved, I think you would be better off with something like the Eonon D5168. Its a brilliant unit whose only drawback is a tendency to overheat on hot summer days and this causes media player to shut down. Same thing can happen with GPS system. Nevertheless this doesnt affect Radio, Bluetooth or rear view camera. So really its an occasional seasonal
problem.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Esberelias,

I'd be very interested in some more details on how you did this, especially on the wiring side of things. My CD player is getting quite glitchy so I'm looking to switch it out and 7" tablets are very cheap these days.

Cheers,


----------



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's a video I made about the tablet...talking about the install, apps and how it was set up.. Enjoy

https://youtu.be/hLXTpEo2q-U


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

nice job, but can your nexus 7 take the heat during summer?


----------



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

had a 10 hr road trip the other day in plus 28 degree weather.... no issues  even in -40... no issues. In the winter I have a car starter and the tablet doesn't turn on until i turn the key... so the t car cabin is like -2 before it turns on... if I turn it on in very low temps the tablet is very slow to respond until it has warmed up


----------



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

Made a video of it in action  Check it out!


----------

